# What is your favorite social situation?



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Whether it's being alone, immersed in a group of strangers etc.

Mine is being in a group of around 10 people and listening to the conversation without having to speak myself


----------



## BabyOakTree (Aug 2, 2011)

Whether I'm alone or with people I like a nice relaxed atmosphere


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

kitkatstar1 said:


> Mine is being in a group of around 10 people and listening to the conversation without having to speak myself


I was going to post the exact same thing.


----------



## Freeman Lowell (Jul 31, 2011)

gilt said:


> I was going to post the exact same thing.


Ditto.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

A place with a lot of books, or inside an MMO. I prefer to meet people when I am in the midst of a lot of literature.


----------



## dawnbug (Aug 17, 2011)

i don't mind a situation if i have a few people i know and i don't have to speak


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

When I'm at a baseball game.


----------



## sociallyawkward85 (Aug 7, 2011)

well i like to listen to conversations people have
going to concerts
museums
movie theatre
book store


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

having a meal with a group of friends.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

bearing the term "social" in mind, mine is a small, informal gathering of neighbors, long time family friends and /or family.


----------



## efm88 (Feb 18, 2010)

either having dinner with 2 or 3 friends, or chilling on a couch with 4 or 5 friends watching tv, having some drinks.


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I have any. They are all, mostly, uncomfortable. A bunch of my coworkers and I have been going out for drinks about once a month the past few months. There are like 8 of us. I work in IT, so they are all geeks. Some are more socially inept than me. :-o Together, we all have a lot of fun (and drink a lot of beer as well). I like that, because it's pretty comfortable. I don't like being around new people or people I feel I need to impress or not look foolish in front of. I've known most of these guys for a pretty long time, but just as work colleagues. It's kind of fun to see the other side of them.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

In my apartment using my computer. It's kind of social...I post here, right? ;D


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

One-on-one conversations.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Board games/card games/video games with people I can relax around, maybe even...like?
Anything where the focus isn't on conversing and needing to be interesting.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

If I have to be around people, I prefer to be able to listen to them without having to talk.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Bowling, hiking, boating, sports, going to the movies, board games, coffee shops, book stores, and malls with family and/or friends


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

At work, when campers would come and ask me questions I liked that and was able to talk fairly normally. Didn't always feel nervous either.

That was totally a run-on sentence...


----------



## 8vessels (Aug 26, 2011)

kicking back with my closest, like 2 ppl at most, watching and discussing stuff, and forgetting bout day to day garbage and obligations to external ppl. mine is a fairly determined escapist mentality


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

kitkatstar1 said:


> Whether it's being alone, immersed in a group of strangers etc.
> 
> Mine is being in a group of around 10 people and listening to the conversation without having to speak myself


That was the exactly the same thing I was going to post here lmao


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Borrowing a book at the library.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

kitkatstar1 said:


> Mine is being in a group of around 10 people and listening to the conversation without having to speak myself


Yes. This is probably the one i'm most comfortable with, when I can get that. Probably not favourite though.

I really like going to concerts, where if you don't want to be noticed you don't have to be, or (if i've had enough to drink :lol) I can meet and talk to people there.


----------



## aw1993 (Aug 8, 2011)

i like being with a couple friends immersed in a group of strangers ie a party/club/concert/etc. there's a part of me that is extroverted i guess.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Hanging out with friends in a social place I am comfortable in.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

late nights out with two best friends.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Pub quizzes. With friends and when I'm familiar with the topics. There's little pressure on coming up with something to talk about because the questions are like cue cards.


----------



## Sunset in July (Aug 19, 2011)

Paintballing is great...


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I like being out on a crowded street, walking and observing everyone going by me.


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

alone in a public place just looking at people, sundays I tend to go out eating and just sit, eat, and watch strangers.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

hanging out with someone who is witty enough that we bounce jokes off of each other.


----------



## JessiqaL (Sep 5, 2011)

Hanging out with 2 or 3 good friends  They make me laugh... xD


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

texting people:blank


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

group full of me


----------



## 6OH2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Being drunk at a party or bar with a lot of people. It's the only time I don't have SA and I actually feel like I'm not carrying the burden on my shoulders.


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to love playing soccer when I was little. That was and is still the best social time I think I've had in my life. Now a days it's probably....cig breaks.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

One-on-one with a good friend. Could be watching tv, or playing a game, or attending a sporting event, or browsing a bookstore, or eating out somewhere (or eating in), or just talking . . . I can enjoy myself as long as I'm with just one other person, it's someone I know well and feel comfortable with, and we're doing something relatively informal/low-key.


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

around a campfire with marshmallows. someone should play a guitar. there should be about 6 - 25 people. 

there is beer in this scenario.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Being at a rock concert where everyone is drunk and topless.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Pfft! Why the obvious question...

I HATE any and all social situations, I don't have a favorite.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

-Eating out/Movie Nights at home/Clubbing. I only like doing these with 4 close friends that I'm 100% comfortable around.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Man, sitting together with either some friends or family and watching something very good on the tv! nothing like it, i love that warm feeling.


----------



## slubberdegullion (Aug 22, 2011)

I like it best when I'm in the school library, searching for an interesting book. Especially when there's no one around.
And even better, my karate dojo


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Dancing in a crowded club when I'm dressed up and no one can see my real identity.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and two others with a good sense of humor and similar interests who can hold intellectual discussion. Preferably doing something we all like in common, like fossil or rock hunting. :blush


----------



## dragonborn (Jul 29, 2009)

When I'm talking to only one other person. I cannot handle group situations at all...unless of course I'm only listening and not speaking.


----------



## barczyl (May 10, 2011)

Going to a club or a bar with a group of people and having a good time. Being able to enjoy a half-decent meal with friends or family. Going out of town to spend time with friends for a day or couple of days. Having a quality conversation with 1 person or even multiple people.

Guess mine is mainly just going out with a person/people and having a good time.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

being with 2 other people i know well and who are friends with each other, that way I don't have to talk unless I want to.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm an outsider, and I feel most comfortable.... when I'm with other outsiders. Like when I used to work at a game store, everyone who worked there was called weird, or had uncommon interests, or whatever. One day, a co-worker suggested we go to the movies together, and I've never felt more comfortable around a group of people. Even when I was with my old friends, I always felt like I had to hold back some of who I was or was hesitant to speak my mind at certain times. But when I'm around people who are also outcast by everyone else I feel more comfortable, because I know they are usually less judging.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Singing Karaoke, so i can sing songs by my favorite the CARS , Motley Crue and the WHO and get attention


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> When I'm at a baseball game.


I would like to add concerts to this list.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> I would like to add concerts to this list.


Thats great, If I'm at one of those concerts or a baseball game I rather exit last, because I don't like the crowds when I'm leaving. Other then that I'm really okay


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

my favorite social situation ive ever been in was when i met a bunch of people ive been friends with online for years. they all came out to the bar for the purpose of meeting me (most of them had met each other before). unfortunately its only happened once since they are all in another country. 

other than that, any social situation where i can remain as anonymous as possible.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Having an intimate gathering at my house with a couple friends. Plenty of food, alcohol, etc. Sitting on the floor and talking.

ETA: The only thing I need are the friends. Ha!


----------

